# Where to post?



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You can start a new thread here if you like: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f13/


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

3xdad said:


> Is there an "official" place to post pics of really old and/or bad electrical stuff that we come across from time to time?
> 
> Or just use the "hacked-jacked-& burnt" thread?
> 
> Thanks


 
right here is fine. Let it rip


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Speedy, i'll use the "code violations" thread from now on, but since mcclary said "let it rip", i just had to. Check this out.

These pics are from last winter. My face looked exactly like this  when i saw this 100A paralleled sawed in half breaker setup thingy.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

3xdad said:


> Speedy, i'll use the "code violations" thread from now on, but since mcclary said "let it rip", i just had to. Check this out.


I moved it to the code violation forum.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I am getting a headache thinking about the number of violations. Where to begin---


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What's the ampacity of three #12 UFs in parallel? :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like a farm pole. I'd expect nothing less. :jester:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

What, those fusible links downstream from the "non common trip" 120A breaker? That one UF is even phase taped "2" supplying bussbar "B" (nothing).


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Looks like a farm pole. I'd expect nothing less. :jester:


Yep, "farmerized". 

Reminds me of runn'in joke around here last year concerning the gulf spill. "Heck just give a rancher a scuba suit, an old tire and some bale'n wire...problem solved.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

3xdad said:


> Speedy, i'll use the "code violations" thread from now on, but since mcclary said "let it rip", i just had to. Check this out.
> 
> These pics are from last winter. My face looked exactly like this  when i saw this 100A paralleled sawed in half breaker setup thingy.



Wow, I've never seen a 100A SP breaker. :whistling2:




Good god...


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> Wow, I've never seen a 100A SP breaker. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The first pic..... what is that white conduit? It looks like vac pipe.

I have never seen 100 amp s/p breakers either.

It looks lie a 120 / 240 volt system, split to supply two 100 amp 120 volt loadcentres. 

It's a muck of a fess. FARMER SPECIAL.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

SparkYZ said:


> Wow, I've never seen a 100A SP breaker. :whistling2:
> Good god...


 And they are the same phase for a feeder--


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> And they are the same phase for a feeder--



So do they have 200a now? :laughing:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

480sparky said:


> So do they have 200a now? :laughing:


Yeah, probably on the grounded conductor.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

SparkYZ said:


> Wow, I've never seen a 100A SP breaker. :whistling2:
> 
> Good god...


yeah! Me neither in my short time in the field...do they actually make them or is this like the twilight zone? I guess it's entirely possible,just reaaaaally damn rare.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> The first pic..... what is that white conduit? It looks like vac pipe.
> 
> I have never seen 100 amp s/p breakers either.
> 
> ...


The white pipe was just PVC water pipe and fittings. i see that a lot.
Supplying two 120v panels would have made sense, but this "A" only feeder supplied a single MB panel (forgot size) about 70' away. Which then supplied SIX RV sites. (See below for the kicker)



BuzzKill said:


> yeah! Me neither in my short time in the field...do they actually make them or is this like the twilight zone? I guess it's entirely possible,just reaaaaally damn rare.


Guys, these 100A SP's used to be a regular 100A 2P! It was hacksawed in half. You could see saw marks down the sides of both. Case was busted everywhere also.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

3xdad said:


> Guys, these 100A SP's used to be a regular 100A 2P! It was hacksawed in half. You could see saw marks down the sides of both. Case was busted everywhere also.


Oh wow!!:laughing:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

:hang:Looks like bandini express electrical:no:an abortion gone wrong....Hang em high from the tallest pole you can find...:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Love that butchery. Thos plumbing ells make it fun to work with


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

That looks just like the one the Home Depot trainer did during his electrical seminar for diy's....


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

3xdad said:


> Yep, "farmerized".
> 
> Reminds me of runn'in joke around here last year concerning the gulf spill. "Heck just give a rancher a scuba suit, an old tire and some bale'n wire...problem solved.


 
Don't you love the famers. In the spring I do tons of pump service for all the farmers and everytime it never fails to amaze me what they come up with to make it work. Always seems to involve bailing wire or string and some old over head wire with a bare messenger being used as a ungrounded conductor and some super 33 just to make it safe.:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Another handy man Plumber electrician carpenter mason wanna be . I would just feed a main breaker 100 amp panel and spacelug out to next destination.


----------

